# Pigeons released!



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

It's a big yay. I found out that the mother of the guy who cuts my hair, actually rescues pigeons too! Many of the ones in her yard are rescued. I don't know when I'll be able to visit them again, but my mother took my little brother to have his hair cut and saw both in the yard, with other pijjies! She says they look like they (black and gray pigeons) finally are friends. I'm so eager to see them free! But I couldn't go today in the morning because I had to take my dog to the vet, and I had a busy week. I'm going to take a shower and check if the place is open, I'll post pics as soon as I can!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

congrats pawbla!!! good save good job! i'm proud of you


----------



## Nogeekspls (Feb 20, 2006)

HOORAY Pawbla!!

What a great job.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

*Excellent ! *


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Good Job...c.hert


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

so is there any updates on how they are doing since the release.. just curious since I somehow missed the part where they were actually released back into a flock


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very Nice! Great Job!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks everybody! I did not post anything on that part because that woman told me she'd do it for me, she explained me how she does it and it was pretty much the general concept of a soft release. Also I had to go on a trip and I couldn't have anyone to look after them while I was gone, so it was exactly what I needed xD. Apparently they're doing fine, or so they told me. I'm going to buy some present for this woman and take some safflower I forgot at my home for the little guys. I hope I see them.


----------

